# why is /proc/slabinfo missing AGAIN ?

## kernelOfTruth

Hi guys,

I'm currently running a 2.6.28-rc6 based kernel and apparently /proc/slabinfo is missing AGAIN (afaik it was missing also in 2.6.27 but re-introduced from 2.6.23 to 2.6.24 for those using SLUB instead of SLAB)

 *Quote:*   

> slabtop 
> 
> fopen /proc/slabinfo: No such file or directory

 

is there a kernel-config option I'm missing or has it unintentionally been removed in the development process   :Idea: 

many thanks in advance

----------

## Wormo

Look for CONFIG_SLABINFO (option should be defined in init/Kconfig, it is found there in 2.6.27.8 )

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Wormo wrote:*   

> Look for CONFIG_SLABINFO (option should be defined in init/Kconfig, it is found there in 2.6.27.8 )

 

thanks Wormo,

you helped me to have a deeper look at it and I found out that:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG:
> 
> SLUB has extensive debug support features. Disabling these can          │  
> 
>   │ result in significant savings in code size. This also disables          │  
> ...

 

was disabled (I have CONFIG_EMBEDDED selected) 

after I selected it slabtop worked again   :Idea: 

----------

